# Random harvest pics



## mjrivers (Jan 24, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 24, 2012)

:aok: nice variety  you got mj


----------



## mjrivers (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks LJ, chopped all of them at 8wks except the NL I let go 10wks. I wanted a day smoke mostly and thought the NL would be a great knockout medicine for after work haha


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2012)

they all look so yummers, man. Awesome job, bud :cool2: 

:shocked: they should call that strain CHUNKalope...lol. Those are some fat budskies on that chocalope. Great job, mjrivers.

eace:

p.s. Doin' some A-train on my next run. How's the buzz on the Trainwreck? thanx


----------



## mjrivers (Jan 25, 2012)

Sup 7, thanks man tw has very "oily" nugs. Only way I can describe it. The buzz is very confusing n hits hard n fast seriously. I like it but I wouldn't smoke it n try n do anything that requires detail haha u'll forget. I ordered some qrazy train can't wait to pop those BC I love the reg tw


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice :aok: Thanks for the TW buzz description, mjrivers. Greatly appreciated. :headbang:

Stay :stoned:, I know u will ...lol

eace:,

7ge


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice mj.


----------

